# How to create diskless on FreeBSD



## Yuan (Jun 8, 2017)

Hellohaa, I'm new on this OS..
I don't know where I have to start.
Can u you guys pls please tell me, what I have to do first and next.
Thx Thanks!


----------



## balanga (Jun 8, 2017)

Go to your favourite search engine (Google) and type in:


```
freebsd diskless
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2017)

Handbook: 30.8. Diskless Operation with PXE


----------

